# Bump on head



## VbarK Vizslas (Jan 31, 2012)

Last week Odin suddenly had a bump on his head. We went to vet Thurs for last set of shots and had vet check bump. He said it was a blood blister and just to watch it. Well we have watched it grow!!! Odin is fine. He eats, sleeps, runs, jumps and chews what he shouldn't. I will be contacting vet tomorrow and sending him pics. What can I do to help this thing go down instead of up??


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

How old is Odin? the reason I ask, is with both my boys at certain points in there growth, their head bump became very pronounced. Then, at one point while it was doing this, Astro smacked the top of his head on something while playing with the other two. It came up in a huge lump that took months to go down. He still has more of a pronounced bump than Ozkar does though. So some dogs do have bigger ones than others. Not saying to not check it out, but it looks like a normal bump to the V bump on the head! 



Oh....and some gentle massage when it is not so sore will assist in it going.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Seems to be common. This happen to Ruby around that age. I think I posted it on the forum. Hers went away after a few weeks


----------



## VbarK Vizslas (Jan 31, 2012)

Odin is 15 weeks old. Him & his brother and mother play rough! It seems to be flatter today. Just waiting for call back from vet took everyone for an uphill walk today and he was fine. Brother finally goes to his new home wed so hopefully there will be a little less rough housing!


----------

